# Head Strike



## monsterpete (Jul 10, 2007)

How does one tell if a head strike has occured? I have flushed the system. Head Cleaned about 10 times and cleaned the encoder strip. I would hate to spend the $350 for my T Jet print head if their is something else I can try?

Thanks


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

There are different types of head strikes. Untreated shirt, pretreated shirt, shirt board, hoop, etc....and then varying degrees of each. However, with all kinds, the operator will know it happened. They will see ink smear, or shirt bunching, or hear the clang of the head contacting the bed.

Have you removed the head and tried to manually flush it? ( I assume you are not getting any ink flow) Continued head cleaning can just make the issue worse in certain circumstances. How many colors are not firing porperly? What were the circumstances that led up to this situation?


----------



## monsterpete (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok. If I remember correctly we printed a white T with fast bright the head did strike the shirt softly. The best I can do at times is all except the magenta. Red is the only block that comes out missing a few lines when doing a nozzel check. I understand that if I had a head strike on a black garment that was treated but all the other colors are coming out fine but a little banding.


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

Try topping off your magenta ink if it is a pressure feed system, this could help force more ink thru. also plunge your magenta line thru your damper with a syringe to make sure you have nothing clogging your line, lastly, if your machine can do it, do a power cleaning. This could be a last resort as it uses considerably more ink than a regular cleaning.

Hope this helps,

Hansca


----------

